# What Books on Myers-Briggs/Jung Function Theory Have You Read?



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I was just wondering what books you guys have read on MBTI theory, so we can share recommendations and stuff.

Here's what I've read so far:

_Your Key to Sports Success_ by Jonathan Niednagel - Since JN focuses more on motor skills than personality, I was expecting to see a lot more detail on how to tell the differences in movement between the different types, but for the most part this book reads more like a personality typing book. In terms of personality theory JN's book is a little watered-down, but it is a very easy read and full of descriptive examples. I've gone through it a lot, so the binding is worn out.

_Personality Type: An Owner's Manual_ by Lenore Thomson - I don't own this book and haven't read it cover-to-cover. Overall I do like it, and I prefer Thomson's function model over that of John Beebe, but sometimes Thomson does make generalizations that I don't agree with.

_Psychological Types_ by Carl Jung - This is where it all started. I've only been able to read the chapter which explains the functions (there's a link to that chapter here), and I'm still trying to figure it out as it is quite dense. For those of you who want the real thing, though, this is it.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Gifts Differing is great to begin with. It's a simple and straightforward introduction to MBTI. 

Conscious Orientation by Van Der Hoop is much more advanced, but the middle step between Jung and MB. Some of the descriptions I've posted around are from this book.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Just Your Type

It's a relationship book centered around the MBTI personality types - faulty, in that in approaches compatibility and relationships as type-type, not person-person, but it was an interesting read.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't read any books on MBTI, I just faff around the internet ineffectually.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Portraits of type: An MBTI research compendium by _Avril Thorne_. I do not reccomend this book, as the population sample is awfully misrepresentative, and they don't go into detail of about 6 personalities. It's just a study, and a really faulty one.

Essentials of Myers-Briggs Type Indicator Assessment (Essentials of Psychological Assessment) by _Naomi L. Quenk_ . Loved it. I'm a firm believer than to be an expert at something, you gotta be able to present it and teach it, and this book presents exceptional ways to do this. Various examples and facts are covered.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 5, 2009)

1) What type am I? - Renee Baron

Nice little intro

2) Gifts Differing - Isabel Briggs Myers and Peter B Myers

Interesting, covers various different angles

3) Please understand me 2 - D Keirsey

Generalisation heaped upon generalisation - my least favourite. Put it this way, I need about 4 different types to represent me well, and each one is in a different temperament (there are only 4)! I also don't like the way he sets up Temperaments as opposites to each other - it isn't very realistic. That said, if you do id strongly with one of the 4 temperaments, you'll probably love it.

I think Kiersey's definition of introversion-extraversion is more accurate however.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Grey said:


> Just Your Type
> 
> It's a relationship book centered around the MBTI personality types - faulty, in that in approaches compatibility and relationships as type-type, not person-person, but it was an interesting read.


I read this one as well. I know I read another but damnit I can't remember!


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I read not in entirety PSychological Types by Jung

Some danish book on the subject about how we converse

and this: 16 Personality Types: Descriptions for Self-Discovery | Interstrength Associates

and this: Understanding Yourself and Others®: An Introduction to the 4 Temperaments?3.0 | Interstrength Associates


----------



## MichaelM (Nov 16, 2009)

'Do what you are', Paul D Tieger and Barbara Barron Tieger.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I actually got Please Understand Me 2 by David Keirsey in the post today if that counts. I realise that it's not the same as MBTI.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I've read Keirsey's Please Understand Me II and Do What You Are. The others I can't remember off the top of my head - I just read them while I was in the bookstore.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Psilo said:


> Gifts Differing is great to begin with. It's a simple and straightforward introduction to MBTI.
> 
> Conscious Orientation by Van Der Hoop is much more advanced, but the middle step between Jung and MB. Some of the descriptions I've posted around are from this book.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can I ask how you read this? On Amazon it's no less than $250. I'd love to read it, but it's way to expensive. Is it a textbook?


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I've read bits and pieces of Psychological Types; its one of those things where I've been dipping in and out depending on what seems interesting or relevant. Actually, there are only a few sections in the book that are truly relevant to what was eventually turned into MBTI, but I found Jung's take on functions interesting (albeit generalized).


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

I am still waiting for the movie


----------

